# AWD question regarding 5-speed



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

My wife and I test drove an X-trail SE AWD on the weekend, and it has definitely made the list of vehicles to consider.

The salesperson I talked to was quite knowledgeable about the vehicle, but told me something that I'd like to confirm. The X-trail we drove was an automatic and it had the AWD selection dial. I asked him if the system was the same for the 5 speed, because I've seen many SUVs limit 4WD models to only automatics transmissions.

He told me that there are only two modes if you get the 5 speed: 2WD and AWD (locked 50/50 torque), but there's no mode for variable torque distribution. Is that right? He said that the dial is substituted with a push-button instead (2WD/AWD). I think he might be confusing this with the Snow Mode button that you get on the FWD models.

I'd really like to get a standard, but if I'm getting more functionality in an automatic, I've have to reconsider.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

5-Speed models use the same AWD system as the autos. It has three modes of operation:

FWD
Variable AWD (Auto)
Lock (50:50 distribution)


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Winterpeg said:


> He told me that there are only two modes if you get the 5 speed: 2WD and AWD (locked 50/50 torque), but there's no mode for variable torque distribution. Is that right? He said that the dial is substituted with a push-button instead (2WD/AWD). I think he might be confusing this with the Snow Mode button that you get on the FWD models.


Yes you are right, the sales guy is confused.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*confirmation*

Do you need a third party confirmation?

Here you go:
with 5 speed manual tranny you also get the three modes (same as automatic trans):
- 2 wd
- auto (variable upon front slippage)
- lock 4wd (50:50 distribution up to 30 Km/hr)

good luck with your shopping:
get the X-trail; see you again on this board!

ValBoo.


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmation. I was most interested in the SE FWD model until I realized it only comes with an automatic. The price differential is only $1200 to move up to a SE 5-speed AWD, so now I'm sitting on the fence.

Considering the winters we have here, AWD would be very helpful but I'm worried it will cost me more in the long run for maintenance and the slightly reduced gas mileage.

Too bad there's no fuel savings between the 5-speed and the automatic.


----------

